# FEL vs snowblower in snow



## johndeereman123 (Nov 15, 2016)

So I have a John Deere x475 2wd lawn tractor. I have a cab, ballast box, and chains, and am wondering whether to use the FEL or snowblower for my residential driveways. The loader would be able to plow sort of, and move large piles such as the icy slush at the end of the driveway that the plow angles there. The snowblower would probably be faster at the main portion of the driveways, but does clog in heavy snow.
I will attach pictures of each setup  Thanks!


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't do this for a living, but my opinion is snowblower hands down. When I first got to Pittsburgh after 20 years in Los Angeles (after growing up north of Boston and using a snowblower there) I used a Kubota L35 with an FEL for the first year. It sucked. It doesn't windrow like a plow, it doesn't carry like a pusher, and you can't scrape well because the loader arms don't allow the cutting edge to follow the driveway well. Next year I bought a snowblower for the GR2110 I had for mowing. Much smaller than yours or the L-35. Does a better job on my driveway in 1/3 the time or less.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I would vote for the blower too. The FEL will also pack up with snow pretty quickly too. For the blower in wet snow, just need to keep the revs high and take smaller and slower bites. Could always put a back blade on too while you have the blower on the front.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

I would go with the blower as well, it does a neater job and no piles to deal with it is also a little easier on the machine.


----------

